# Old Bee Hive in Garage Wall



## 195795 (May 24, 2013)

Just scrape it off really well and then hit it with some 80 grit on a sander to get rid of any left - 80 will take ur skin off and it will certainly take honey off

As to whether it should have been disclosed, that's an interesting question - ask a professional realtor and let us all know - thx


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Other than attracting bears, it shouldn't hurt anything. A hair dryer or heat gun may loosen it up.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

People can only be expected to disclose what they know and you might have a hard time establishing that. Even if you could, how have you suffered harm or loss?


The hive could have been hit with pesticide or could have been abandoned naturally.


If it is honey it is mostly sugar. It could also be wax (beeswax). Either way I can't see any harm except as a possible attractant. Scraping, heat to soften it up, maybe a good soak and scrub with a dishsoap solution to get what's left. You might not get it all because some may have soaked into the wood but I don't think it will really matter.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

The biggest problem with an old beehive is that the bees leave "pheromones" which can attract new bees to that spot, to form a new beehive. Sort of like people using the same campsites (or cities) for generations (or centuries). 

I don't know if you can get rid of the pheromones, but if you can, try to seal the old space up as thoroughly as you can. If you don't the bees could well come back.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> The biggest problem with an old beehive is that the bees leave "pheromones" which can attract new bees to that spot, to form a new beehive. Sort of like people using the same campsites (or cities) for generations (or centuries).
> 
> I don't know if you can get rid of the pheromones, but if you can, try to seal the old space up as thoroughly as you can. If you don't the bees could well come back.





Spray foam maybe to encapsulate it?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Yodaman said:


> Spray foam maybe to encapsulate it?


Thinking about it a bit, maybe some of that expandable foam to fill up the whole space between the joists.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Take out and clean out what you can first and then hit it with the foam


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You asked if honey will rot the wood.

Doubtful, it was used as a preservative by Egyptians, think mummification.

And it is used holistically today as an antibiotic ointment.

ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Honey is also used as "rooting hormone" for rooting cuttings because it prevents rotting.

But I'd try to get rid of as much of it as I could, because it also attract ants.


----------

